
HP Notebook Computer and Mobile Workstation Battery Safety Recall - discreditable
https://batteryprogram687.ext.hp.com
======
discreditable
Original site is up & down. Mirror:
[https://archive.fo/yoEwG](https://archive.fo/yoEwG)

